# How do I clean me plumbing...



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Our shower drains so so slowly, probebly years of soap scum and hair. Would it be safe to use caustic soda, or will I cause damage - if so, what do I use??


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

OMG Shane DO NOT USE CAUSTIC SODA


Washing soda or as they are now called Soda Crystals 69p from asda


Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane its usually hair that causes the problem in shower drains, and I dont know anything which will disolve that. Jacquies suggestion is the best I know, if that doesn't work try poking something flexable down the drain, failing that you will have to strip it.

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Shane, I go with Jaquies suggestion, harsh chemicals will only succeed in stripping out any adhesive holding the pipework together and DON'T be tempted to use any high pressure gizmo's either as this will blow the joints apart....keep us posted!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Shane,

I would not mess around with any chemical drain cleanser in the van.

I don't know how this device is called in English, but it has proven to be highly effective in my van:









Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blocked drains*

Shane

The best job in the house mate - coat hanger and give it a poke around.

Russell

PS - I crush a few dishwasher tablets now and again and rinse it down the sink, so that it can get to work in the grey water tank. Again, it would not sort out hair and stuff, but probably ok for general grott.

Russell


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

A sink plunger Gerhard...


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I wondered about using that mr muscle plug and drain unblocker stuff... although my previous encounter with it in the house proved unsuccessful.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Snelly said:


> I wondered about using that mr muscle plug and drain unblocker stuff... although my previous encounter with it in the house proved unsuccessful.


Save your money Shane.....washing soda and hot water does the same job :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Okies... ill look out for some in tesco today. Thanks guys.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Shane, 
All of your sinks/shower tray have separate u traps on each waste pipe. 
The shower one may be accessible through an adjacent cupboard, once found they are normally easy to remove, the gland nuts are only hand tight. You will probably find something out of a Quatermass film inside the pipe, do not use any really harsh chemicals down the pipework! This also may be caused by your RV not being quite level, normally the shower water doesn't flow very far so if it's not level it won't flow properly! 
Whilst rabbiting on about levelling never operate the fridge in your rv if it is more than 6% off level front to rear, or 3% side to side. The only exeption to this is when you are driving. 
Cheers Dunc.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Got some soda crystals and also will take on board Duncs advice... I did find inspection panels the other side of the shower wall... so will pop them off and have a look.


----------

